# Hello from Canada



## Ivernia (Oct 19, 2017)

I'm a 23 year old wife to a wonderful husband, who together we recently purchased our first home together~ 
It's a whole new ball game, and I realize I have a lot to learn and improve on, as well as a few issues regarding the in-laws, but overall I'm happy and in love with my husband and wouldn't have it any other way!
(We're common-law at the moment, just to clarify.)


----------

